# New mill ordered



## KenL (May 24, 2013)

Well after a Lot of looking and finally ordered a new Pm25 mv mill form Matt today. He said it is about 6 weeks out. Can't wait to get it in. Also he made I change in the motor and control board. Hope it works well.


----------



## Ray C (May 24, 2013)

Hey Ken, congrats!  Is this your first mill?

I'm sure you'll love it.  Are you going with a DC motor by any chance?  Matt's been talking about that mod for a while now.


Ray




KenL said:


> Well after a Lot of looking and finally ordered a new Pm25 mv mill form Matt today. He said it is about 6 weeks out. Can't wait to get it in. Also he made I change in the motor and control board. Hope it works well.


----------



## KenL (May 25, 2013)

It will be the first mill that I personally owned. It's my understanding that it has a new dc motor that Matt has requested.


----------



## Ray C (May 25, 2013)

Cool.  If it's the one he told me about, that's a very expensive motor and good quality.  He's been hunting for the right one for over a year.


Ray




KenL said:


> It will be the first mill that I personally owned. It's my understanding that it has a new dc motor that Matt has requested.


----------



## KenL (May 25, 2013)

Yea I am excited to get it. But it will be a few weeks. Guess I can be clearing out a space for it.


----------



## tomfratello (May 25, 2013)

*Thinking about LMS Mill with fixed column*

Hi,

I am about to purchase a mini mill.  I am leaning toward a LMS Mini Mill with the fixed column. The reason I am leaning toward this mill is that I understand that LMS products arrive ready to go and do not require extensive cleaning and set up.  I'd like to get the opinion of forum readers on that issue.  I am a brand new machine user having essentially only seen these units being used and not having any experience actually machining.

My needs will be very simple.  I expect to work mainly in soft brass in the .010 to .040 thickness range.  A big job for me would be accurately milling a slot 1.5" long by .50 inches wide in .020 brass.  The reason I need this mill is to be able to accurately place that slot exactly where I want it and have it come out straight and square.  I could hack it out with a motor tool, but I refuse to put my name to inaccurate work.

Extra cost for the LMS over the price of HF, Grizzly etc. is OK if they are a reliable customer service oriented company.

Opinions welcomed.


----------



## toag (May 26, 2013)

i bought a LMS mill about 2 years ago.  I didnt have to do extensive cleaning, but it does need some cleaning/adjustment.  but i think any item you buy even used mills, need cleaned and adjusted (or in some cases rebuilt).  I wouldnt let that factor into the buy.  Chris from LMS is a good guy, and i am sure Matt is also.  customer service is what really seperates them from the grizzly/ harbor freights of the world.


----------



## KenL (May 26, 2013)

Sounds good


----------

